# Air Jordan Z- thoughts?



## mellissa (26 February 2011)

Hello all,


As in title really.  I really like the stallion personally, does anyone know any offspring or have any opinions on him.

Also, are his stock sought after?  

Thanks

Mellissa


----------



## Irishlife (26 February 2011)

I love him.

He stamps his stock and they all seem to have his good movement and conformation.


----------



## mellissa (26 February 2011)

Thanks Irishlife.

I noticed that his stud fee is now only 1000.00 euro, which sparked my interest a bit....

I have seen some comments that his frozen is not good?

Has anyone is the UK on here bought semen from them directly?  I know it sounds stupid but I wondered if you would have to have the frozen semen or if they chill it?

I tried to ring Zangersheide today, and got a dutch language phone message, so I could not understand what it said.

Any experience of this would be great!

Thanks

Mellissa


----------



## eventrider23 (26 February 2011)

He has a son in the UK competed by the Whittakers and owned by the Hales called Asteric 'E' Z.  He was at SSGB the other day.  Big boy with huge scopey jump.


----------



## TarrSteps (26 February 2011)

I really like him.  He was super as a young horse, won at GP as a 7 yr old, went on to do well, obviously, and has gone for two very different riders, which says a bit for his temperament. (Although I wouldn't say he's a "steadying influence".  )  I've seen a few of riding age now and been very impressed - they're sensitive, scopey and want to leave the jumps up but seem ridable and straightforward for horses of that calibre.

There have been _rumours_ about his frozen, even when he was a relatively young horse in Canada.  But people have been successful with frozen from Z so perhaps they've sorted out a good system for it now.


----------



## mellissa (27 February 2011)

Thanks guys,

Asterix is nice saw him at the stallion parade at addington, but I think he is frozen only.  Also, this time I would like to use a well known sire, not a son of one i want.  I did that last time just to see what mare would produce, and fortunately we were pleased- the stallion also did very well last year.


I am really not interested in frozen.  The reason is I used it last time, and after two failed cycles and a uterine infection from my usual vets, I sent her to willesley who got her first time.  I know how the rates can be similar, but £3500 to get my foal here last time put me off!

I would like to keep this foal for me this time, but of course it will need to be marketable should my circumstances change.

Any experiences welcome


----------



## eventrider23 (27 February 2011)

Stud UK Euro have used him quite a bit so a call to them to find out what his semen is like might be worth a try....


----------



## DRSsporthorses (27 February 2011)

Love Air Jordan Z, but if you don't want to use frozen but want to use a proven stallion you might want to consider Zandor Z (Zeus/Polydor) as he is available fresh. He stands for the same fee and had two in the WEG in Kentucky last year (Urico and Zorro Z). He also had two in the World Cup finals (Urico and Zekina Z). 

He's not as tall and is a completely different type but he produces the goods where it counts.


----------



## Bearskin (27 February 2011)

I have been considering Air Jordan for one of my mares.  Suits her physically and is very talented.  The fact that you can only get him via frozen is a stalling point for me as the mare is 19 (does mare age make a difference when using frozen?), however his terms, 400 euros booking fee and 600 euros when in foal, are quite tempting for a stallion of his calibre.


----------

